# FMA in Las Vegas ?



## Brian Johns (Jun 3, 2005)

Folks,

A friend of mine has graduated from OSU Law School here in Columbus and will be moving out to the Las Vegas area with his girlfriend and both will be taking the bar. After he gets settled down, he'd like check out the martial arts scene in that area. His background is in Chung Do Kwan TKD and Vee JJ. However, he would like to get into FMA....on my recommendation !!    

So any tips on FMA in the Las Vegas area would be greatly appreciated.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## tsefreeflow (Jun 4, 2005)

Dont know about Las Vegas, but I teach privately in Phoenix, about 4 hours away (Driving).


----------



## tsefreeflow (Jun 4, 2005)

BTW, you can check out the site. Look at Signature below


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jun 20, 2005)

My instructor, Sifu Barry Cuda, just moved to Vegas 2 weeks ago. All his info is on our website. 

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you all for passing on the information. I will pass this information along to my friend out there.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------

